# 2003 527 Rls



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

I've came across an '03 27rls fifth wheel. I guess it has pretty much everything standard that they came with. The guy is asking $15,000. I was wondering if it was worth it, or should I hold out for a little newer 5er? I read on here that the '04 and up were a lot different. This camper doesn't have the bunks we wanted, but we're really wanting to get into something before the season gets here. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I cannot help with your question I just wanted to say...........







 to Outbackers.com


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Scott,

I got a call from Lakeshore the other day and they were quoting me $21,000 for a 2007 30FRKS. For $6,000 more you could have a brand new one.

Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE TRIBE!!!

I can't help with the TT specs BUT - if the bunks are important to you, don't compromise. There's still plenty of time before the season gets in swing and you certainly want to be happy with whatever you buy! If you have any question about the amenities offered on the '03, I would move on. Know what you want and be patient .......she's out there just waiting for you to find her!


----------



## Boone & Tootie (Jan 16, 2007)

i agree....sit down and figure what is most important to your family as far as the lay out of the camper goes......then dont settle for anything less....if bunks are important then keep looking...they are out there.....i believe you might regret settling for a different floor plan then you really want


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> if the bunks are important to you, don't compromise


Never settle. I know, you're thinking this one will do until.......

And it that's really what you're thinking, you'll never be happy with it. Get what you want.

Hold out until one becomes available. I'm not sure where you live but for many, the camping season is still months away.

You got time.

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Scott, if you are looking at a fiver, you may want to look at the 2004 and up. The 03 is entirely a different animal. Liteway's first entry into the fifth wheel market. Just my .02 but I think you would get much more for the money with the Keystone version 04 and up.

As others have said you have to do what's best for your family and situation.
Best of luck! Keep us posted


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I personally think the price seems high. I saw on one line for sale in Ocala, Florida for 13,000 after several months he was reduced to 10,000.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're still in January....more Outbacks will come available toward the Spring. I know it is hard to wait, but getting what you want (even if you have to wait a bit) will make all the difference in the world when you're out camping.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know it's already been said, but don't settle! The perfect Outback for you is just around the corner! Hang in there


----------

